# New Rhom wont eat



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

I tried some raw shrimp, dropped it in there for 30 mins and shut off the lights and he's not eating.









I got the rhom on 4 days ago, there's no signs of heavy breathing or illness. He's swimming and acting normal. Not sure what to do, i know people say wait it out, he'll eventually start to eat.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Dont worry, he should be fine. Give him time to fully acclimate and get used to his new home. When I first got into the p hobby, my caribas didnt eat for two weeks. I was concerned too but they later opened up and ate.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

sometimes fish go on hunger strikes for no reason


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

give him time... try other foods like smelt or nightcrawlers


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

dont worry if hes hungry hell eat. just keep offerin food.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

confused said:


> dont worry if hes hungry hell eat. just keep offerin food.


 its not that easy, he doesnt like it when i go near the top of the water or even 1' near his tank.







i dont want to stress him out.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I got the same probleme

Do you have some feeder ready for him, quarantaine feeder's ?

At the beginning feeder's are the best thing to feed, becose it can stay in your tank for the night. Your P will eat when he's ready to eat. In the dark P's are very active.

Give him time to adapt, he never saw a shrimp before !!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

If you can sit next to his tank let him get used to you being around. My large rhom use to flip out when ever i came near him. I started siting next to the tank and walking by. No more panic attacks but when i go to get leftovers from the bottom of the tank he flips out. Man those fish can turn a tank upsidedown I dont even want to imagine what yours can do!! Good luck I hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Sounds like you are stressed out about your fish. Don't worry, get something to eat and relax.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Don't worry, He will eat..
It is going to take some time for him to adjust.
then, when you move him, he'll likely have to adjust all over again..lol
It's the "Way of the rhoms"..lol


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

give it time..


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

just be patient. my little guy ate the first night, but each one is different. The fish will not starve itself to death. For example, my irritan stopped eating for over a month. I mean he ate nothing. Not live food, not shrimp, catfish, earthworms, nothing. Then the other day he ate some shrimp. The next day he ate again. He has eaten everyday since.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > dont worry if hes hungry hell eat. just keep offerin food.
> ...


 Yes, It is that easy. You put some small feeders in. Leave em in over night. Hes not that stupid. He wont starve himself to death.


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

got some fishes in the tank with him. Hopefully he'll munch on em soon enough. thanks everyone


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

he will


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

piranhamagnet said:


> got some fishes in the tank with him. Hopefully he'll munch on em soon enough. thanks everyone


 And ? what append ?


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally on the 12th day the rhom ate!







Left a 7" irr. shark in there and woke up and it was gone. Now it's chasing the other shark around!

I think the powerhead 901 really helped him feel at home. He's fighting against the current all day and more active. I saw him stretched out his jaw today for the first time and it was sweet


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

piranhamagnet said:


> Finally on the 12th day the rhom ate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 901 powerhead??? how big is your tank??


----------

